# College Students! post your schedule for the spring semester



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

So far I have the following courses

Object Oriented Programming
Financial management
Japanese (Beginner)
2-D Painting
Outdoor Activities

only 12 credits.. trying to take it easy.


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Thermal Sciences
Deform. Body Mech.
IT Lin Alg & Dif Eq III
C/C++

Mmm. A full load of IT classes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

statistics for social sciences
intro to sociology
abnormal psychology
ethics
developmental psychology


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

its not official, but im hoping for:

History of Rock Music
Introduction to Art
Viscom Graphics - Online

and I'm trying to decide between one more online class:
Contemporary Novel
Child Psychology
Prehistoric LIfe
Biology for Today


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

No more classes for me because I'll be done at the end of this semester. :banana


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

English

English III
Translation Exercises
Writing Skills
English Syntax
American Literature of the 19th Century
American Culture & Society
Discourse Analysis
Varieties of English
English Language Teaching Methodology

Sociology

Social Ecology
Sociology of Migrations
Sociology of Work

Independent

Developmental Psychology
Introduction into Socio-Humanistic Informatics
Rhetorics

Pray for me this semester... :fall


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Ethnic Cultures of the U.S.
Intro to Philosophy
Physical Geography
Abnormal Psychology

Another easy semester.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

French 302 = Writing
French 341 = Lit II
Psych 350 = Abnormal psychology


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Appreciation of music 
Intermediate algebra
Financial planning and money management
Plant identification: Vines and ground covers (last 6 wks of the semester)
Beginning strength and fitness training (basically it's an open gym once you go through the orientation) 

If I don't screw things up like I did this semester, I'll be done after the spring.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Western Political Philosophy
American Public Policy
International Political Economy
Spanish 101--yes I've made it this far without taking any second language courses


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Planewalker said:


> English
> 
> English III
> Translation Exercises
> ...


Pssh, showoff. :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Anatomy and Physiology 
Aural Rehabilitation
Speech and Hearing Science
Clinic class and lab


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My measly two classes:

Assembly Language Programming/Computer Organization 
Elementary Algebra.. wanted to take physics.. stupid pre reqs

Work fulltime so throw in night classes as I can


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Human Anatamy & Physiology
Strength Conditioning
Monastery Voices
College Algebra
Biomechanics
Porfolio

Bleh, 17 credits!


----------



## erica14 (Oct 10, 2004)

Biology
Calculus III
Combinatorics
World Cultures: China


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Cisco Internetworking I

Microsoft SQL Server System Admin.

Administrating Microsoft Windows Server

Web Design Development

Writing II


----------



## NyNy23 (Apr 24, 2005)

International Trade
Beginner German Intensive
Intro to Ethics


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

Electronics and Instrumentation
Graphics Design Lab IV
Vector Analysis
Advanced Calc I


Looks like its gonna be a funnn semester


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

Archaeology of North America
Medical Anthropology
Forensic Psychology
Physical Geography/Lab
Philosophy-Biomedical Ethics


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Not definite since I always switch it around, but as of now:

Experimental Psychology of Development :afr uke :hide 
Advanced Topics in Human Behavioral Evolution
Evolutionary Psychology
Family Violence


----------



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

developmentsal psychology
anthropology
speech :cry


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

*re*

Algebra 2/ w Trig (assuming i pass algebra 1)
Intro to sociology
cosmic system (astronomy)
childrens lit

13 creds


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

What... Fun? 

I'm finishing up core stuff and doing a bit with my education concentration (math), since I can't take any education classes, as they all have prerequisites... Crappy college...

Ethics
Spanish II
Calculus II
Fundamentals of Math II (can be taken out of sequence with I, thank GOD)
Senior Seminar (another Math)

And I think 3/5 are evening classes... That should be interesting.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

English - Composition and Literature
History - US History
Spanish - Introduction to Spanish II
Math - Introduction to Discrete Math
CSCI - Intro to Algorithmic Design II
CSCI - Intro to Algorithmic Design II Lab

16 credits


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i have a lot of core classes next semester since it's the last year of pre pharm

o. chem 2
sociology
economics
computer science
arts and the human experience


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> English - Composition and Literature
> History - US History
> Spanish - Introduction to Spanish II
> Math - Introduction to Discrete Math
> ...


Oo oo! *raises hand* Discrete math was interesting!


----------



## TheTrickster (Nov 27, 2005)

Journalism: News Reporting
Marketing: Retailing
Marketing: Marketing Channels
Psci: American gov II

13 credits. could have taken another, but that news reporting class is supposed to be rough.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I see several of you are taking abnormal psychology. I found that class quite interesting. It turns out there are worse things you can have than social anxiety...


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Not official yet and I'm notorious for changing my schedule, but the unofficial version is

Intermediate Microeconomics
Political Theory
Art History
Meteorology
American Studies


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

kika said:


> Art History


I loved Art History! It was hard to memorize a bunch of stuff about paintings on slides though.

My schedule is:

French 898: Reading French for Graduate Students II

German 322: German Language and Culture II (audit)
History 532: Women in India and China from 1800.
History 711: European Studies - Revolution and Tradition II
History 788: History of Christianity from 1500.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

Business Statistics II (Worst class ever)
Advanced Financial Accounting II

Just taking it easy this semester opcorn


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Typography
Art History II (I hear I have to write 8-10 page paper :afr )
Graphic Design III
Computer Graphics 

opcorn


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

Classical Physics I
Calculus IV
Data Analysis
Probability Theory


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

Basic Accounting
Japanese
Computers in Business
Calculus
Finite Mathematics
Public Speaking

That's 17, I think I will drop one, definitely not public speaking 

All of them are either morning or late evening classes. Being a frosh sux, at least at this school it does.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

i had such a late enrollment date i only got Engl 104, 

and on the waitlist for Engl 207 and hist 141

:mum


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

What are those 104, 207, 141, etc. numbers next to the course name?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Planewalker said:


> What are those 104, 207, 141, etc. numbers next to the course name?


They are institutional things. The numbers seperate that history course from another one. For example US History would be History 200 whereas a World History would be History 290 or whatever.

When you post here though, that should probably be left out because they are different at every school.

EDIT: They are also vaguely related to the 'hardness' of the class. Usually the higher the number, the more advanced. But that is a real loose standard though.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

kikachuck said:


> Planewalker said:
> 
> 
> > What are those 104, 207, 141, etc. numbers next to the course name?
> ...


Yeah, I've found 9 times out of 10 it depends much, much more on the teacher than the course level.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

kikachuck said:


> Planewalker said:
> 
> 
> > What are those 104, 207, 141, etc. numbers next to the course name?
> ...


Thanks. I knew "101" is commonly used to indicate that something is for absolute beginners, but other numbers kept confusing me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I also think that the numbers are "supposed" to be reflective of the year you're in, in school.

100 - Freshmen. 200 - Sophomore, etc. Plus, 200 level classes are supposed to "build" on 100 level, etc. I think the numbers after that just depend on the school. Every class has to have a different number, but I think they're just randomly assigned.

I threw my numbers in there to boast. :b 500 level and above are usually for grad students. At my school, undergraduates can take 500 and 600 level classes with the grad students, because we don't have enough profs to have that many different classes. Grad students just get more work. 700 - 900 level classes are for grad students only. There are ways around it though. I'm in a class called History 787 which just happens to be in the same room at the same time taught by the same person as a class called History 487 on the same subject, so there are undergrads and grads in the class. As a grad student, I can't take any class below 500 for credit. I have to audit them. That's why on mine up there ^^, I said (audit) after German 322 (which is third year German).

I hope that makes sense. I think I confused myself...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Math15-Statistics :afr I'm scared of this class. Everyone says its so hard. 
English1B-composition and critical thinking :afr English classes require a lot of participation. 
Spanish1A -should be easy. I've taken a different beggining span. class before
History9-U.S. history since 1877. Doesn't sound too scary.


----------



## quietphantom (Dec 3, 2005)

Intro to International Relations 
Biological Diversity 
Conservation Biology (assuming I can talk the teacher into letting me take it cus I should have Bio Div first)
Statistics
Glass Blowing 
Maybe a couple credits of Metals


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

Calculus 2
Engineering Physics
Chem 51
Sociology


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

quietphantom said:


> Glass Blowing


Wow! Sounds fun!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Joeb (Aug 6, 2005)

Statistics - I don't see how statistics can be that hard. At my school the hardest class is Calculus II and Statistics is easy math for business majors.

Art History - You know, I took a history of western art class and I thought it was going to be really hard ... and it was! But I enjoyed it so much I didn't mind and got a 4.0. When I turned in my final exam the teacher personally congratulated me on being one of her best students - which is * always * nice.

And no schedule here because I'm graduating on the 10th .... sigh. I have to get a real job and a real life now. [/b]


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

Calculus II
Chemistry 101 General chemistry 1
Computer Science Beginning basic programming
Engineering- Intro. to science, engineering technology
Engineering- Engineering graphics
Physics 2- Mechanics of fluids, heat and sound
Speech
Physical Education- swimming
Math- Introductory to mathematical programming

However, I am thinking about dropping physics because the physics department of the community college I go to sucks, so I rather take it when I transfer. I might also drop swimming because I don't feel comfortable changing in front of people, but I will see how it goes. And Speech my last general education class that I can not afford to drop :afr :fall :mum :hide .


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

Psychology and Christian Thought
New Testament History and Literature
Biblical Interpretation
Intro to Argumentation and Debate
Intro to logic
Biology

My goal is to graduate in 3 years so I'll be at 18 units from here on out. My classes are all from 7:30 AM to about 12 PM, so I can work in the afternoon.


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

eddie wrote: 
Calculus II 
Chemistry 101 General chemistry 1 
Computer Science Beginning basic programming 
Engineering- Intro. to science, engineering technology 
Engineering- Engineering graphics 
Physics 2- Mechanics of fluids, heat and sound 
Speech 
Physical Education- swimming 
Math- Introductory to mathematical programming 


How many credits is that?

25 units since im going to drop Physical Education- swimming 
Math- Introductory to mathematical programming 
Since, I have no friends, girlfriends or life :lol I might as well try to finish schools as fast as I can.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

Organic Chemistry II
General Physics II
Elementary Spanish II
Elementary Statistics
Health & Wellness


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Intermediate German
Comic Spirit
Art History Early Asian Art
Life Drawing


wow, good luck with all that, eddie :lol


----------



## Chesca (Dec 15, 2005)

*theology*

I study Theology and Religious Studies so my courses are:

New Testament Greek in Mark's Gospel
God, Freedom and the Soul
Ethics
Psychology


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Calculus 2
History of Film
American Govt.
English 
Astronomy of Solar System

My school won't let you take over 18 hours a semester.

edit: my schedule changed...


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

Theories of Knowledge
World Religions
Biology
Speech
IT 101


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Since I've had to eat crow, here are my tentative classes:

Intro to Digital Imaging
Intro to Costume Design
Rise of American Realism
Women, Culture and Identity

Might switch the last one for Architecture, Design and Society.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

History
Political Science
Geography
Psychology


----------



## Erin M (Dec 15, 2005)

English 2310-Brit Lit prior to 1700
Math 1060- Math Modeling (for humanities majors who want to get out of math!)
MARS 1020-Biology of the Marine Environment w/lab
DANC 1606-Ballet Foundations
ANTH 1102-Intro to Anthropology


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Economics I
US History I
Speech Dev
College Success Skills


----------



## ElizaH (Sep 1, 2005)

Hematology and Coagulation
Serology and Blood Banking 

part of a med lab tech program.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

*For Spring Semester 2006*
College Algebra
Music Survey
World Literature
Contemporary Health Issues


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

Chemistry 
Intro to Philosophy 
History 
Intro to Clinical lab science 


I'm only taking 12 credits so i can concentrate on chemistry. Lab science is my potential major so i'm looking forward to that.


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

economy
comm 101
scientific computing
biotech in the 21st ****ury (sounded good at the time)
programming languages
& intro to sociology


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Development and Preproduction
History of Cinema
Animation I
Indigenous Filmmaking
Woman in Art, Literature and Music


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

im only taking 2 classes

socialogy 223 and english 102


----------

